# Happy new year to all the asian peepz!!!



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Just wanted to wish all my fellow asian hobbyist a very happy new year!!!!

opps wrong section , please move me to the marine general discussion!!!

PEWPEW!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Represent!!!

And I'll make you some Chao fan next time I see you guys! Now where's my red envelope.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thmh said:


> Just wanted to wish all my fellow asian hobbyist a very happy new year!!!!
> 
> opps wrong section , please move me to the marine general discussion!!!
> 
> PEWPEW!


you are racist  LOL.

do you think Russians do not celebrate Chinese new year. I did today and continue to drink now..

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, happy new year from another white dude, shouting out to all my Asian friends!!!

I celebrated Chinese new year by visiting the dollar store, and then going home and ordering $1000 worth of LED equipment from China. Now I'll have to wait a week for my order to get processed. Party hard, my friends, I want it to be worth it 

I really should learn Mandarin one of these days... It is such a beautiful language, sounds like music.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy New year for sure but "Why does it have to be Snake?"


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

lol sig i never said i was chinese....you racist !!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy New years!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

happy new year! ;o


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Happy new year to all of you, even Tony and Long my buddies


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

thmh said:


> , please move me to the marine general discussion!!!
> 
> PEWPEW!


Now that's racist..... against FW. 

kung hei fat choy


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

First off, wouldn't it be fishist?
Second, we all know FW is sooo 1960's. Jump into the 90's my friend and just go with SW already.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Happy New Year!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> first off, wouldn't it be fishist?
> Second, we all know fw is sooo 1960's. Jump into the 90's my friend and just go with sw already.


+1

pewpew!


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

maybe salineist?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy New Year to all my friends celebrating today.

Year of the snake. That's my year.
--
Paul


----------

